# My new all original 65 stingray super deluxe



## NickM (Sep 23, 2016)

Bikes original paint and decals are in great shape, as is all the chrome.  It's dusty and greasy, and I'm debating on whether or not to clean it all up.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice Shorty...What month is it?  The check the date on that back tire...from what I've seen more than likely it should be a yellow oval SLIK if its an original blackwall bike & confirm the front rim is center stamped.


----------



## NickM (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey there, is a January 65.  Rear tire isn't the correct oval stamp just a nice near NOS slick. Rims, springer, and all chrome are in amazing condition.  Both rims are center stamped.  Very cool bike


----------



## Dave K (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow nice and rare bike.  I would add the missing parts and otherwise leave it alone.


----------

